# 8 New Paterson bottles!!



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad I got to the show in South River, saw alot of friendly faces and my panic attack didn't start until 45 minutes into the show, so progress is being made. Mike(NyDigger1) got a nice group of bottles from me for his NYC collection, my friend Ruben gave me a local milk and the other bottles I had for a fellow collector from Jersey City wasn't there to get his bottles.

 Thanks to Charlie for letting me know another friend of ours had a box of Paterson bottles behind his table, I'm hoping they were set aside with me in mind, because there were 9 bottles in the box that I wanted. The Paterson GURU came over as I was going thru the box and  there were two bottles he didn't have(shocking after so many years of collecting), I told him I thought I had one of them at home so I gave him that bottle. It turns out I don't have the bottle but just a picture of one, but I'm still fine with giving it to the GURU because he has done so much to advance my collection. Sorry for the crappy pics but the good light is gone for the day, here's what I added today...



*Boyle Bros 34 & 36 Fair St.*


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta clean it but I'm really happy to add this one, up until now all I had was a rubbing of the embossing...

*Frank Baecher Albion Place*


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

There are 3 different sizes of this bottle in amber, you just don't see aquas come up for sale, very happy to finally have one...

*Ph. Pfannebecker 19-23 Bridge St.*


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice... Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Another Albion Place bottler, up until now I've only had a pic of the bottle, another great addition...

*Emil Schmidlin Albion Place*


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

One of the biggest bottlers from Paterson, this style had eluded me until now. It will cleanup like anew penny...

*Hinchliffe B & M Co.*


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

I have 7 or 8 Richard Warrens, including hutches, blobs, crowns and stonies, but I didn't have this variant until today...

*R. Warren Co.*


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

This hutch was a nice surprise, I had only seen the Allen pint hutch with the 3 reverse N's, so it was nice to find one where everything is embossed correctly...

*Wm T Allen*


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

The bottle that made the day for me, a totally new variant of the GOULD hutch. The one that everyone knows has a large G embossed in the center, this one has a H & G along with registered and trade mark in the center, a true GEM even the GURU had never seen. You'll notice it's the same address as the Pfannebecker above, they bought the company from Pfannebecker and just had the molds reworked...

*Herbert Gould 19-23 Bridge St.*


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Grizz[]


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 3, 2013)

Man those are some nice bottles! You make it look so easy always getting more bottles for your collection. I wish I could find the bottles I look for as easy as you. Anyway killer bottles as always! [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Worm...


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 3, 2013)

I am surprised there are still bottles you do not have.  Have you counted the number of Paterson bottles you do have?  
 Paterson was a very bottle prolific place.


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Counting the bottles from neighboring towns I'd say over 400 now Melinda, we had alot going on here for sure. Big thanks to Alexander Hamilton for making it the 'Cradle of the industrial revolution' because he could foresee what the Passaic Falls could do for industry...


*From Wiki...*

*In 1791, Alexander Hamilton helped found the Society for the Establishment of Useful Manufactures (SUM), which helped encourage the harnessing of energy from the Great Falls of the Passaic River, to secure economic independence from British manufacturers. Paterson, which was founded by the society, became the cradle of the industrial revolution in America. Paterson was named for William Paterson, statesman, signer of the Constitution and Governor of New Jersey who signed the 1792 charter that established the Town of Paterson.

 Architect, engineer, and city planner Pierre (Peter) Charles L'Enfant, who had earlier developed the initial plans for Washington, D.C., was the first planner for the SUM project. His plan proposed to harness the power of the Great Falls through a channel in the rock and an aqueduct. However, the society's directors felt he was taking too long and was over budget. He was replaced by Peter Colt, who used a less-complicated reservoir system to get the water flowing to factories in 1794. Eventually, Colt's system developed some problems and a scheme resembling L'Enfant's original plan was used after 1846.

 Paterson was originally formed as a township from portions of Acquackanonk Township on April 11, 1831, while the area was still part of Essex County. Paterson became part of the newly created Passaic County on February 7, 1837. Paterson was incorporated as a city on April 14, 1851, based on the results of a referendum held that day. The city was reincorporated on March 14, 1861.

 The industries developed in Paterson were powered by the 77-foot high Great Falls, and a system of water raceways that harnessed the power of the falls, providing the power for the mills in the area until 1914 and fostering the growth of the city around the mills. The district originally included dozens of mill buildings and other manufacturing structures associated with the textile industry and later, the firearms, silk, and railroad locomotive manufacturing industries. In the latter half of the 19th century, silk production became the dominant industry and formed the basis of Paterson's most prosperous period, earning it the nickname "Silk City." In 1835, Samuel Colt began producing firearms in Paterson, although within a few years he moved his business to Hartford, Connecticut. Later in the 19th century, Paterson was the site of early experiments with submarines by Irish-American inventor John Philip Holland. Two of Holland's early models â€” one found at the bottom of the Passaic River â€” are on display in the Paterson Museum, housed in the former Rogers Locomotive and Machine Works near the Passaic Falls.

 The city was a mecca for immigrant laborers who worked in its factories. Paterson was the site of historic labor unrest that focused on anti-child labor legislation, and the six-month long Paterson silk strike of 1913 that demanded the eight-hour day and better working conditions, but was defeated by the employers with workers forced to return under pre-strike conditions. Factory workers labored long hours for low wages under dangerous conditions, and lived in crowded tenement buildings around the mills. The factories then moved south where there were no labor unions, and later moved overseas.*


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 3, 2013)

ya ,what bostaurus said...[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> ya ,what bostaurus said...[]


 []


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice ones, good score.


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Paul...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2013)

Ernest is the man! []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice bottles Jim good history lesson.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats epackage especially on acquiring the bottle that had never been seen before. I collected local bottles at one time but had to sell them to pay for school, but it was always cool to find an unknown. Now that I am finished with school I started collecting pontiled utilities, and I am having great success.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 4, 2013)

I wish Paterson had produced some vet meds....but then I would have to fight you for them!


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> I wish Paterson had produced some vet meds....but then I would have to fight you for them!


 []


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats Jim, some very nice Paterson goodies. I haven't found a stinking thing lately for my local collection. Nothing but common crown tops and overpriced (and usually damaged) common hutches. I check them for mold/embossing variations every time I see one, but it's always just more of the same [>:]

 Still keeping an eye out for you for any Paterson escapees that made their way here []  ~Jim


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Jim.... Word on the street is that there's a new Paterson amber blob that was found that will be the first example known, hoping to have the details by friday...


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet, I hope it finds its way to you. I'd love to find an amber blobster from here. I have an amber tooled crown and aqua/clear blobs from the same bottler, so there is hope!  ~Jim


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Thanks Jim.... Word on the street is that there's a new Paterson amber blob that was found that will be the first example known, hoping to have the details by friday...


 Epack.. it's Friday you find the details? lol


----------



## epackage (Feb 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope, our meeting was cancelled due to snow!!!


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are you getting this freakin Blizzard?


----------



## epackage (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, but it won't be as bad as our friends north and east of here...


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Yes, but it won't be as bad as our friends north and east of here...


 dang I didn't get anything in Pa .. it went around me on both sides


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 9, 2013)

Way to go, Jim. I like how you put your bottles into context of Paterson's historical development.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice grabs Jim, you still got it ! I will have to post a pic of my only Paterson bottle, I don't think you have ever seen this one yet.
 Randy


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Nice grabs Jim, you still got it ! I will have to post a pic of my only Paterson bottle, I don't think you have ever seen this one yet.
> Randy


 Thanks guys, I look forward to seeing it Randy...[]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I am really surprised at the number of bottles that are from Paterson. Jim, can you give me population numbers for Paterson during the 19th century?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> Yes, I am really surprised at the number of bottles that are from Paterson. Jim, can you give me population numbers for Paterson during the 19th century?


 Hi John,Here you go I hope this is helpful.......There was 1 plumber,1 barber,1 painter,1Mason, 1 cobbler,1 doctor,1 Dentist,1 Apothecary,1 Veterinarian,1 Tailor,1 Constable,1 Well Digger,1 Fisherman,1 Surveyor,1 Railroad Conductor,1 Ship Captain,10 Cabin Boys,1 Seamstress,1 Millinery,1 Farmer,1 Wicker Basket Maker,1 Undertaker,1 Mobster,1 Lady of the Evening( She was kept Quite busy I hear) 2 firemen and 640 Beer Bottlers. 2000 permanent Residents of which 1200 were addicted to BEER.[8D][8D][8D] A sign as you entered Town Read.....A Bottler on every corner!![8D]  All Bottles can be redeemed at E-Packs General Store[8D] A Utopia it must have been..............You must have the largest collection known Jim!! Congrats!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

Great read Steve...[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Great read Steve...[]


 Bottlers or population Jim[8D]


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> and 640 Beer Bottlers. 2000 permanent Residents of which 1200 were addicted to BEER.[8D][8D][8D] A sign as you entered Town Read.....A Bottler on every corner!![8D]  All Bottles can be redeemed at E-Packs General Store[8D] A Utopia it must have been


 These numbers may not be so far off Steve, here are the saloons in Paterson in the 1853 city atlas...


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 10, 2013)

Amazing Jim,Now Dats a lotta bottlers!!!.......This caught my eye.................


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

Very true by todays standards....[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 10, 2013)

450 bottlers This was probably ground zero for Beer. Al Capone picked the wrong city. How many of the names on the list do you estimate you have at least a bottle from Jim?


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jim, here is the picture of my only Patterson []

 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is the stopper with it


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

Steve those are just the saloons of the time and not the bottlers/brewers. I probably have 20-30 from those saloons and I have at least one bottle from 95-98% of the known brewers/mineral water/wine and liquor sellers of the city...

 Great bottle for sure Randy, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 10, 2013)

Neat info Jim thanks for sharing!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a list of all the bottlers/liquor merchants up until 1918, but it took many years and alot of hours to put together, and I'd hate to post all that info for the world to see. Sometimes you have to do your own research...[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I have a list of all the bottlers/liquor merchants up until 1918, but it took many years and alot of hours to put together, and I'd hate to post all that info for the world to see. Sometimes you have to do your own research...[]


 Good point Jim especially if you are planning to write a book.


----------

